# OPC-server mit CP343-1 Lean



## Chris1 (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute
Wir hatte die Aufgabe eine S7 315-2DP via CP343-1 Lean und einem OPC-Server von Deltalogic mit einer Visualisierung zu Verbinden.
Nach einigen Anfangsschwirigkeiten funktionierte das lesen der Parameter nur das Senden eines Rezeptes brachte Probleme.
Gesendet wurden aus der Visualisierung 20 Parametersätze a 15 Integerzahlen, die Paraetersätze wurden mittels for next Schleifen übergeben. Dies hatte einen Absturz zur Folge (nichts ging mehr auf der Kommunikation) darauf haben wir 1 Sekunden delay nach jeder Schleife
eingebaut, nun wurden alle Parameter gesendet (aber wir brauchten über 20 Sekunden) die Anlage läuft im Moment mit dieser Konfiguration.
Nun wollten wir zu Hause neue Test durchführen hatten aber keinen CP,
also wollten wir via MPI testen aber der Server lässt nur COM schnittstellen zu (keinen CP5511 und keinen USB-Adapter)
also besorgten wir uns eine CPU315SB Speed7 von VIPA 
und seltsamer Weise läuft die Kommunikation einwandfrei!!
Weiss jemand wiso das mit dem CP343-1 LEAN nicht geht ?
gruss chris1


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo,



Chris1 schrieb:


> ... Dies hatte einen Absturz zur Folge (nichts ging mehr auf der Kommunikation)


 
... abgestürzt, der OPC-Server oder die Visu?



Chris1 schrieb:


> Nun wollten wir zu Hause neue Test durchführen hatten aber keinen CP,
> also wollten wir via MPI testen aber der Server lässt nur COM schnittstellen zu (keinen CP5511 und keinen USB-Adapter)


 
Die Siemens-Adapter werden schon unterstützt, es 
muss aber eine Siemens-Software, z. B. der SIMATIC-
Manager installiert sein, weil nur dann die Hardware-
Treiber für die Baugruppen vorhanden sind. Auf diesen 
setzt unser OPC-Server auf.

Die "restlichen" Fragen gebe ich an *DELTALOGIC Support* 
weiter.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Chris1 (22 Juni 2007)

Hallo Herr Gerhard Bäurle 
bestendank für die schnelle antwort

""... abgestürzt, der OPC-Server oder die Visu?""
nein, die Visu ist nicht abgestürzt.


""Die Siemens-Adapter werden schon unterstützt, es 
muss aber eine Siemens-Software, z. B. der SIMATIC-
Manager installiert sein, weil nur dann die Hardware-
Treiber für die Baugruppen vorhanden sind. Auf diesen 
setzt unser OPC-Server auf.""

aber die anwahl beim Server ist nur COM 1-x und beim siemens usb-adapter gebe ich im Manager USB an. 

Gruss chris1


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (25 Juni 2007)

Hallo Chris1,

stellen Sie einfach Step7 auf dem gleichen Rechner so ein, daß Step7 über den gewünschten Adapter mit der SPS kommuniziert. Dann stellen Sie im OPC-Server auf das Kommunikationsmodul S7-PC/CP um. Dort können Sie dann den Zugangspunkt der Aplikation aus der PC-PC Schnittstelle der Step7 Software einstellen. Im Anhang ein Bildschirmfoto, wie das nacher aussehen muß.

Um die restlichen Fragen wird sich Herr Renschler kümmern, vorab kann ich aber schon einmal seine Fragen stellen:

1. Welche Version des S7/S5-OPC-Servers wird genau verwendet?
2. Welche Visu (auch Version) wird verwendet?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Bernhard Götz


----------



## 0815prog (30 Juni 2007)

Der Grund warum es mit VIPA-CPU und derem integrierten CP funktioniert und mit der 315-2DP und CP343-Lean nicht, ist die immens höhere Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit des VIPA CPs.

Ich hatte genau die gleiche Konstellation (315-2DP, 343-Lean und Softing OPC-Server (Ist der gleiche wie Deltalogic)). 
Die Aufgabe war eine sehr schnelle Datenerfassung. Wir haben dafür einen OPC-Client mit integrierter Zeitmessung. 

Mit den Siemens-Komponenten schwankte die Übertragung zwischen 650ms und fast 3s!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit der VIPA lesen wir ziemlich konstant innerhalb von 15-30ms ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Absturz der Software kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass die Übertragung eines Rezepturdatensatzes noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, aber bereits die nächste angestossen wird.

Gruss

_______________________________________________________


----------



## Chris1 (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo 0815
ich bin gleicher meinung das der OPC-Server aus dem rezept
mehrere sendungen machen wollte und dadurch blockiert wurde

was mich bei der geschichte "nervt" 
man sitzt da und sieht nichts keine Fehlermeldung
keine log datei nichts 
wenn etwas nicht geht steht man da und weiss nicht warum

auch steht nirgends wie der Server sendet 
macht er mehrere telegramme , macht er ein telegramm
macht er ein telegramm wenn keine Lücken in der Adressierung ist
usw.

dadurch ist es  nicht möglich etwas zu optimieren


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (10 August 2007)

*Hallo*

Zum Thema DELTALOGIC S7/S5-OPC-Server:

Über den integrierten Webserver gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Aufteilung der tatsächlich angeforderten S7/S5-Daten festzustellen. Die Informationen werden auf der Webseite unter dem Punkt "Diagnose" "Zyklische Anfragen" angezeigt. Hier wird unter anderem die Min., Max., Mittlere Antwortzeiten der verschiedenen Aufträge ausgegeben.

So können Sie z.B. auch Schwankungen der CPU-Antwortzeiten erkennen.
Den Einfluß der Anzahl der Items auf die Antwortzeiten läßt sich darüber auch feststellen. Ebenfalls können Sie die Updaterate der verschiedenen OPC-Groups optimieren bzw. anpassen.

MfG H. Renschler


----------

